# Polishing A Sapphire Crystal With Diamond Paste



## himmelblau

Seen this link on another forum, on how to polish a sapphire crystal with diamond paste:

Polishing a sapphire crystal with diamond paste

You can purchase the two syringes of Diamond Paste from Arc Euro Trade for Â£7.75 delivered.

Brian


----------



## BondandBigM

Just don't try taking it in your hand luggage into a Middle Eastern Airport 

They eventually let me go :lol: :lol:


----------



## himmelblau

Nice one, wish I was as quick.

Brian


----------

